# REV codes/ CPT/HCPCs codes required?



## Bsivera (Mar 21, 2012)

hi there!

Does anyone know if all REV codes on a facility bill are required to have a corresponding CPT or HCPCs code when available?  Are there any exceptions for certain REV codes that they do not need the CPT or HCPCs in order to receive reimbursement?

For instance, drug code 250...do I always need to add the J code?


----------

